

Ask HN: If we woke up tomorrow and... - ftse

If we woke up tomorrow and all our neighbours were Houdini/Tesla/Feynman/Jobs, would we hack?
======
Hates_
Yes of course. For all I know my neighbours could be
Houdini/Tesla/Feynman/Jobs. I love what I do and my neighbours have no impact
on what I do with my life.

------
Tangurena
Going from one of the smartest people in the neighborhood to the absolute
stupidest person in the neighborhood would be rather traumatic.

